# Turntable indexing



## Jackson Hole (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi all, 

I have installed a Walthers 90' turntable and am trying to figure a way to index it to stop at the lead-in track and my roundhouse spurs. I'm running on a Digitrax DCC system.

Any ideas anyone?

Dave


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

One magnet and a piece of metal?


----------

